# Malaysian trumpet snails?



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

im getting a new tank with sand and i heard that malaysian trumpet snails will get rid of the gas bubbles in the sand. but where exactly can i find these magical snails? and how many will i need in a 5.5 gal?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

i was wondering the same thing! I am getting sand also, it will be a 50/50 mix of play and pool filter sand 

I love sand!

I also wanted some MTS, so i will be following this thread!


----------



## Spazzfish (Feb 12, 2012)

I have some almost never see them they work at night and burrow durring the day.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I have around 30 in my tank. As of a month or so ago. I never see them during the day, and yes they do stir the sand. Not many LFS's sell them. I got some for free from my LPS. Try Aquabid.com


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

a lot of times they come in on plants. i have a few in my tank with sand, and shipped about four out earlier today. if i had more, i'd totally sell some! as of now though, I don't have any for sale. hope you find some!


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I have them in my drains.I never liked them because they look dirty and may contain parasites.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

check with your LFS and LPS. Be warned, they bread like rabbits. I pulled out about 50 last night.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I used to have one, then it quickly escalated to 30 in my 2.5g. They can clog up your filters and grow fast after they're born.


----------



## kellyyoungmoney (Jun 20, 2012)

yeah, ive heard that a lot. i might just stick to stirring my sand around for a while. do any fish like corys or otos stir up the sand when they are hanging around down there?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Corydoras and loaches will stir up the sand, but not as deep as MTS. Plants are also great as they aerate the sand and prevent the bacteria that cause the bad gas bubbles from forming. If you're not sold on MTS, just use chopsticks to stir the sand.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Try kuhli loaches.They're cute and loves to burrow in sand.They look like worms too!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

They don't actually burrow that much; they will just root around in the top few centimeters of the sand. They will only cover themselves in substrate if they feel really threatened. I've had these guys for years and have only seen them burrow once (when I was trying to net them out which was loads of fun :roll: ). For the most part they just like to be under the decor. Plus, they need a larger tank than you would think as they are very active.


----------

